# New from the NE area



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Sup all,

Keeping it short, 

Currently live in CT, originally from CNY (Central NY for those from NY, everyone else, aka Upstate NY)

Skiied 7+ years, snowboarded 3 after that. It got put on afterburner due to focus on auto racing. Took it up again 2 years ago, starting on reborn year 3.

Style mostly all mountain for speed and cruising wherever pow can be found and going off noles or a few jumps here and there. Taking a used board this year to beat the snot out of in the park on and off and hopefully not my bones with the learning curve. 

If you want a fellow boarder to hook up with to VT preferably or wherever around, look me up. 

Peace .


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

go to new hampshire at all? ill be up at loon a few times


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually was looking to try out a few places in NH, ME and more in VT as well this year, loon is on the list. Trying to get each resort in at least once overtime to try them out. Usually travel with my brother for someone to go with (4-6 hr trips).


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm transmitting live from Boston. I'm all over the east coast during the winter.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Upstate Central New York Baby!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> The real New York State!
> 
> Welcome aboard. We do have a meet were putting together at Jay Peak end of Feb. Check out the thread for you may be interested.


You betcha!

Grew up on Song, Toggensburg and Lab when younger, went to Snow Ridge for some good pow there, unfortunately their mountain isn't steep enough to really get some speed to get through the crap.

Actually I want to hit Jay this year with my bro, heard good things on it. Unfortunately I have company time saved up for something else next spring so can take and give spare only a few days, 3-4 or so. So I'll have to check in next year.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> You betcha!


All I can think of now when I hear someone say that is Sarah Palin.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> All I can think of now when I hear someone say that is Sarah Palin.


Damn, you know how to go low for a fellow boarder...

I didn't like either candidates and didn't watch any of the speeches, so I had no clue she used that phrase :dunno: I feel so defiled....


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a season pass at wawa and go to Stratton for a few days.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Wawa as in the one in MA? Eh... I don't agree with paying for a parking spot and the prices there are kinda overpriced for a mountain of that size. I went there once, nothing wrong with the mountain but just overall, money and parking together, way overpriced when those combined equal a good VT mountain much bigger.

Stratton is alright, went there once last year. It's a pretty good average VT resort overall.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> Wawa as in the one in MA? Eh... I don't agree with paying for a parking spot and the prices there are kinda overpriced for a mountain of that size. I went there once, nothing wrong with the mountain but just overall, money and parking together, way overpriced when those combined equal a good VT mountain much bigger.
> 
> Stratton is alright, went there once last year. It's a pretty good average VT resort overall.


Dude, if your talking about Wachusette Mountain you need to get off the crack pipe. A season pass was $200 before Oct 31. Parking is free. It is not a huge mountain, but for it's size, vicinity to the entire state of MA, quality of terrain park, night riding, and value makes for one of the best overall deals in New England. There *is* a reason it keeps winning value awards every year. Maybe you are confusing it with some of the other MA "mountains."


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

sedition said:


> Dude, if your talking about Wachusette Mountain you need to get off the crack pipe. A season pass was $200 before Oct 31. Parking is free. It is not a huge mountain, but for it's size, vicinity to the entire state of MA, quality of terrain park, night riding, and value makes for one of the best overall deals in New England. There *is* a reason it keeps winning value awards every year. Maybe you are confusing it with some of the other MA "mountains."


DON'T FORGET THE 24 HOUR EVENT!!!!!!!!! It is the cheapest mountain I have ever heard of, but is insanely fun. The nightriding makes up for it being so small. The purchase of my $200 pass also includes huge discounts to mountains such as Stratton and Okemo. When I go to Stratton, I get their x2 card for free when I show them my wawa pass. The x2 card gets you $10 off holidays, $20 off weekends, and $30 off weekdays, and it includes a FREE LIFT TICKET.

WAWA is the shit.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*^
Truth!!!*


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> Dude, if your talking about Wachusette Mountain you need to get off the crack pipe. A season pass was $200 before Oct 31. Parking is free. It is not a huge mountain, but for it's size, vicinity to the entire state of MA, quality of terrain park, night riding, and value makes for one of the best overall deals in New England. There *is* a reason it keeps winning value awards every year. Maybe you are confusing it with some of the other MA "mountains."


Um well to each their own. Everyone has their own experience so I'll lay off the "crack pipe" when you take a chill pill  Anyhow, my experience was based on 2 years ago, and my brother with his wife took her little cousins there last year, again paying for parking. And lastly, I don't do season tickets, I travel all over. For a season pass, I'm sure it's a steal if you say so. For a typical weekend pass, last time I checked when I went, it wasn't as I already mentioned. As for the parking, see what I just mentioned about my brother's last trip last year, at the top you had to pay 2 years ago, and last year. Unless you park at the very bottom where the buses were last I was informed. Maybe it was different when you went no idea, but I bullshit you not. This link shows VIP parking, and where we parked, was anything but VIP. My assumption is what looks like typical normal parking may be considered VIP, and parking way down the hill at the very bottom is considered the normal parking. That could of been why we had to pay, the distance was too much for us to bother. 

Wachusett Mountain | Tickets & Passes | Daily | Parking

I base a mountain on the entire thing not just the terrain park. And lastly I didn't smack the moutain for the slopes, I said the cost was the killer for that particular size of a mountain. They will cash in on it since it's the only decent mountain around that area without going over 2 hours out of the way to VT, so I'm not surprised at their cost, doesn't mean I have to agree with it after going to a lot of different places. If it floats your boat great, but there is a reason opinions are opinions 

As for night skiing, I've done that enough for years and it's not worth my money anyhow, is always way too hard packed and a lot of times icy (referring to overall resorts, not Wawa in particular). The only reason I would do a night run would be to hit the park and that only since the rest of the runs would already be used up by afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm goin up to loon this year for a week. More of a party trip then boarding, cause loons not the greatest. But I'm looking to ride up in vermont or over in CO.


But I see a few of you are from the same area. You've must have heard of bradford "mountain" hahah more like hill. But I live like 10 mins from there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wawa*

parking's free at WAWA. I think they might charge for special events but not day to day. I go twice a week and I have a blast each time. It is a little overpriced, because they raised they're prices this year. but if you do the GPS season pass for like 200 bucks you definitely get your moneys worth. its a great deal and the terrain park is sick.


----------

